# SOuf Jersey



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

Monday Report.

Fished Brig Jetty 1-6. SOme tog, not bunches but some. Nada on the stripers. Later fished OIld Brig Bridge but current was ripping too hard and bad company (somebody there stole my clam shucking knife bastages) . No seaweed. No fish. Went home around 8. OK start too season just shaking off winter doldrums . First time out since November.


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

That temps rising though should be game on soon


----------

